# Computer black out and re boots



## robut (Aug 22, 2007)

This may sound odd, but it helped me from tossing out my computer,
I really was at witts end. I called my cable company about up grading my speed. and in the course of our conversation I told the tech. I had bought a new lap top because my desk top was really acting up by blacking out and rebooting and other funny stuff. He asked what I had for virus protection I said Norton, he asked how old my computer was I said about 9 to 10 years old. and he said just try one thing first. Close down Norton and down load ( AVG ) virus protection for a trial test. it's free not a scamer.
He explained that Norton is great for a newer type computer but it's too hugh for my older one. Hey I figured it's worth a try!!

Well I don't know if it will work for you, but I have not had a crash since
I down loaded this progam. So now I have two computers<<<<

Robut


----------



## del schisler (Aug 22, 2010)

robut said:


> This may sound odd, but it helped me from tossing out my computer,
> I really was at witts end. I called my cable company about up grading my speed. and in the course of our conversation I told the tech. I had bought a new lap top because my desk top was really acting up by blacking out and rebooting and other funny stuff. He asked what I had for virus protection I said Norton, he asked how old my computer was I said about 9 to 10 years old. and he said just try one thing first. Close down Norton and down load ( AVG ) virus protection for a trial test. it's free not a scamer.
> He explained that Norton is great for a newer type computer but it's too hugh for my older one. Hey I figured it's worth a try!!
> 
> ...


Don't just close norton down. Get it off the comp. If you haven't. If you know how to go into the reg. and find lot's of it left behind. Their is lot's of junk in their also. But if you don't know your way around the reg. Get some one that does and get the rest out. AVG work's very well and free.


----------



## poppameth (Oct 2, 2008)

I'd have to disagree about AVG working well. It's gotten nearly as bloated as Norton and false positives are rampant. Avast, Avira, or MSE are the top dogs in the free software.


----------



## delawareIT (Dec 16, 2010)

I agree.,. AVG is getting too.. clucky (for lack of a better word)
and norton sucks toenails..

I have been running avast for years.. 
and I have 3 kids and a wife that click on every link they see... 

the one downside to avast is with the really old computers, your gonna need at least 512mb memory.. 

ok, 2 downsides.. the annoying avast lady (she talks every once in a while).. but turn the sound alerts 
off and your golden.. :up:


----------



## robut (Aug 22, 2007)

*computer rebooting*



delawareIT said:


> I agree.,. AVG is getting too.. clucky (for lack of a better word)
> and norton sucks toenails..
> 
> I have been running avast for years..
> ...


I see a forum started 12-10 " Norton versus Avast "
reads well, stick around Robut your learning more everyday .

Thanks Robut


----------

